# Ford 2000 PTO power



## dog-and-tractor (May 16, 2013)

have recently purchased a Ford 2000 , to ensure when im maintaining it i have the right specification, can anyone advise the full model and age on this ? 

Ford 2000 
Serial number : A194765 
Engine : 9012b 
Model :
B1013B 

i assume it is from the Ford production plant in Belgium 
engine on the log book is 3000cc diesel . any further information appreiciated 
i want to use the PTO for topping horse field and power harrows on a menage,i dont
want to assume the power for connecting right appliances to the PTO


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

*Welcome*

Hi dog and tractor and welcome to the forum, I can't answer the question but there's plenty of knowledge on here so you should get some feedback soon
Cheers


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy Dog-and-Tractor, Welcome aboard!!

Your tractor was made in Antwerp, Belgium. They had a different coding system than the US, but I'll give it a try. If anyone can help me out, PLEASE do!!

Model Code B1013B:
B - Model code - Ford 2000
10 - Chassis code - Agricultural
1 - Fuel code - Diesel
3 - PTO code - live 540 RPM dual clutch (live PTO)
B - Transmission code - ????? (There is no B code listed). Is this a six speed transmission?

Serial Number A194765
A indicates made in Antwerp, Belgium.

Date of Manufacture code 9012b: 
9 - Year code - 1969
0 - Month code (there is no 0 month code???). Could this be a D or some other lower letter??
12 - day code - 12th day of the month
b - shift code - day shift

Tractor Horsepower Data
Engine: 36 hp [26.8 kW] 
Drawbar (claimed): 28 hp [20.9 kW] 
PTO (claimed): 31 hp [23.1 kW] 
Drawbar (tested): 28.10 hp [21.0 kW] 
PTO (tested): 32.09 hp [23.9 kW] 

You can learn more about your tractor at tractordata.com and also at Smith's old Ford Tractors.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Great info from Harry16, I found a few bits and pieces to add.

A standard 2000 engine is 158 in³ (~2590 cc).
Model number starting with a 'B' says it is assembled in April 1968 or later, it is a 6Y or 'Force'.
Yes, transmission code 'B' is a 6-speed gearbox.
PTO 32 hp is at 2000 rpm engine speed.
PTO 540 rpm is at 1800 rpm engine speed.

There is a 'Ford World series' (Ford 1000 series) section on Fordson Tractor Pages' forum:
http://www.fordsontractorpages.nl/phpbb3/viewforum.php?f=10

There are not much information to be found regarding the tractors assembled in Antwerp. In this thread you can see an example (post #12) of coding:
http://www.tractorforum.com/f203/whats-difference-between-ford-2000-ford-2000-super-18729/
That model number is a mystery...


From page 32 in 'The Ford Tractor Story, Part Two' written by Stuart Gibbard:
"... Narrow and vineyard tractors for the wine-growing areas of France, Germany, Italy and California were produced at the Antwerp plant, which built several specialist machines and could, in fact, offer 1,000 different variations on the four basic 6X models. ..."

Perhaps that forced them to invent their own code system in order to get their units sorted.


Edit: Changed to 'Model number' on third row.


----------



## dog-and-tractor (May 16, 2013)

thanks for all the information replied here, it is appreciated. above replies confirm i have the right kind of machine for its use. i am keen to do some restoration on this and will be on a learning curve ,so all input is greatly recieved. the engine block and overall chassis, steering etc is in A one condition. i wasn't meaning to make it a project more simply harrow the wife's horse paddocks and some land we have, yet the local framers we know are all impressed with it and have loaned me original hand books from when they had ford 5000 in the early 70's. i have some minor work to do on the gear shift linkage, so will see if any further data can be found. thanks again all


----------



## dog-and-tractor (May 16, 2013)

correction for the details of my ford 2000 data plate. serial number

model B10 13B
unit 9M24B
engine 9L12B
Transmission 9M10B
Rear Axle 9M24B
Hydraulic pump 9L04B
Hydraulic lift 9L24B


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

The tag looks like the ones on tractors assembled in England or USA, apart from the space between 'B10' and '13B' at model number. The other numbers shows that the parts were made in 1969 and the tractor was assembled during the dayshift December 24th 1969 (Christmas Eve!).

You can verify the codes here: http://www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/rhcodes_serial.html


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hacke confirmed that you have a six speed transmission. Can you confirm that??

Unit 9M24B - the tractor was assembled on December 24th, 1969. Day shift. Note that all other components (engine, transmission, hydraulic pump, hydraulic lift, rear end) were built on or before that date.

Engine 9L12B - built on November 12th, 1969 - day shift
Transmission 9M10B - built on December 10th, 1969 - day shift
Hydraulic pump 9L04B - built on November 4th, 1969 - day shift
Rear Axle 9M24B- Built on December 24, 1969 - day shift 
Hydraulic lift 9L24B - Built on November 24th, 1969 - day shift

Sorry Hacke, I guess that we were typing at the same time...


----------



## dog-and-tractor (May 16, 2013)

Well researched and appreciated Harry & Hacke, very informative. it has got 6 forward gears and 2 reverse. well after i freed up the gear lever which jammed it in 5th . some new gaskets and some oil & Hydraulic fluid changes needed other than that i seem to have a good solid tractor, just right for my purposes. the feed back i get on this forum is very encouraging. i know the tractor has been used for light work only in the last 4 years (land scape gardening in south east england) and gained new set of grass tyes (just right for my wifes horse paddocks) interestingly i noted it has a pair of compressed air connections at the rear which i guess were a modification ? doing a little research on the original owners ? decal on the front/sides of the tractor i see it was used in a small town in the centre of the Netherlands Europe for sand blasting work. this im sure confirms its origins being from Belgium ?


----------

